# Ten BMWs to Collect Now - BIMMER MAG - April, 2009



## CaliAgents1688 (Jun 30, 2004)

"Since we can't go back in time, we decided to take a look at the vintage and non-current BMW's that are still available for reasonable prices but which have the potential to appreciate in value over the next 20 years.
Though we weren't necessarily looking for the next generation's 328s and 507s, rarity was a criterion even though few BMWs are truly rare. Most were mass-produced for series production; as vintage car experts Michael Sheehan and Kerry Morse told us, the M1 is the only post-war BMW (beyond the 507 and 503) with pebble Beach potential. Not surprisingly, it made our list even though prices have risen substantially over the last few years.

We concocted our list after consulting with nearly everyone on the Bimmer staff, plus the aforementioned experts and BMW of North America's Larry Koch (who cares for the North American vintage fleet) and Rob Mitchell, former BMW NA corporate communications director and lifetime BMW enthusiast. Since the same cars turned up on nearly everyone's Top Ten list, we think we got it right. If you think we missed a future collectible, however, please let us know."

*The short-list (in no particular order or rank):*
1.) 1600 GT
2.) Z3 M Coupe
3.) 2002 Turbo
4.) Z1
5.) E30 M3
6.) M1
7.) 3.0 CSL
8.) 3200 CS
9.) 850 CSi
10.) Z8

*The "Not-Quite-Collectibles" but a few more to consider:*
-3.0 CS and CSi
-2002tii
-M635CSi
-E30 325is
-E36 M3 LTW

Three of my favorite BMWs of all time are on their list; E9 CSL, E30 M3, and Z3M Coupe. One down, two to go ^_^ This issue is still hot on the shelves so get your copy mayn! I'd like to hear some discussions regarding BIMMER Magazine's list. I feel like it is pretty spot-on.


----------



## Corgidog (Sep 7, 2008)

CaliAgents1688 said:


> *The short-list (in no particular order or rank):*
> 1.) 1600 GT
> 2.) Z3 M Coupe
> 3.) 2002 Turbo
> ...


How come there is no mention of the 95 540 6 speed. The E34 540 was introduced in 94 and it only came in an automatic. 1995 was the only yr for the entire E34 run that gave us the 540 in a stick. A grand total of 1280 were produced of which 180 or so was the so called Msport or something like that with an upgraded suspension. I sold mine in 2004 and had a guy willing to fly 3000 miles to my place to pick up the car and drive it back but I sold it to someone who drove only 650 miles to get it.


----------



## demas (Apr 17, 2007)

that's an unfinished list if it doesn't have the E39


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

demas said:


> that's an unfinished list if it doesn't have the E39


How is an E39 a rare collectible car?


----------



## demas (Apr 17, 2007)

e36m34life said:


> How is an E39 a rare collectible car?


"We look for the next generation of collectible cars" it states in the magazine. Its not yet a collectible today (some might say)


----------



## CaliAgents1688 (Jun 30, 2004)

demas said:


> that's an unfinished list if it doesn't have the E39


Sorry man, the E39 doesn't have a chance in becoming collectible. Not even the E39 M5 because it was produced in way too many numbers. Not to mention, these large sedans just don't have character like the BMWs on the list. E39s also don't have any racing pedigree or any sort of respectable/glorious story like the aforementioned vehicles.


----------



## demas (Apr 17, 2007)

CaliAgents1688 said:


> Sorry man, the E39 doesn't have a chance in becoming collectible. Not even the E39 M5 because it was produced in way too many numbers. Not to mention, these large sedans just don't have character like the BMWs on the list. E39s also don't have any racing pedigree or any sort of respectable/glorious story like the aforementioned vehicles.


yeah I hear you.

I find it funny though how its being stated that we are looking for future collectible/classics when the criteria for selection is as old as the 2002. If we were indeed looking for true future collectibles it would make more sense looking at factors in consideration of the auto industry and natural social advancement.

I love the list you've got but still think in 20 or 30 years the E39 will be viewed by many as classic - driver oriented interior, balanced looks, awards year on year in its hey-day - some of these things won't be matched in the BMWs of 2030.


----------



## CaliAgents1688 (Jun 30, 2004)

demas said:


> yeah I hear you.
> 
> I find it funny though how its being stated that we are looking for future collectible/classics when the criteria for selection is as old as the 2002. If we were indeed looking for true future collectibles it would make more sense looking at factors in consideration of the auto industry and natural social advancement.
> 
> I love the list you've got but still think in 20 or 30 years the E39 will be viewed by many as classic - driver oriented interior, balanced looks, awards year on year in its hey-day - some of these things won't be matched in the BMWs of 2030.


Hey Demas,

don't get me wrong the E39 is a wonderful car and is much more attractive than the E60. I've been lusting over 540i Sport wagons with the M-tech package as a nice DD. It will become a classic in that sense (amongst enthusiasts) but will inevitably fall short as a collectible. E39 M5s still make me rubber neck when I see them.

I agree half of those cars on their list have already been collectible for quite some time already. Their list should have comprised of cars from the last two or so decades.


----------



## rehostman (Feb 10, 2008)

The Z3 M Coupé.  I am at a loss for words.


----------



## CaliAgents1688 (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

this list is wrong


----------



## codeman (Aug 25, 2006)

What about the Z4M I heard something like 604 were made, but I can't remember exactly. I could be thinking of something else too.


----------



## CaliAgents1688 (Jun 30, 2004)

6 Brit said:


> this list is wrong


*"We concocted our list after consulting with nearly everyone on the Bimmer staff, plus the aforementioned experts and BMW of North America's Larry Koch (who cares for the North American vintage fleet) and Rob Mitchell, former BMW NA corporate communications director and lifetime BMW enthusiast. Since the same cars turned up on nearly everyone's Top Ten list, we think we got it right. If you think we missed a future collectible, however, please let us know."*

Care to discuss how you would modify their list?



codeman said:


> What about the Z4M I heard something like 604 were made, but I can't remember exactly. I could be thinking of something else too.


Production numbers, while important, aren't the end-all attribute that guarantees a car future collectibility. There's a lot more that's taken into account such as how the car came into fruition, racing pedigree, design uniqueness, driving experience, etc.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

They`re hardly breaking any new ground....just about everything on their short list HAS BEEN considered collectible for at least ten years now....just *try* finding an M1, a 2002 Turbo, or a 3.0 CSL....


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

I agree with Fast Bob that the list is fairly obvious, and a number of those cars were collectibles long before now. I think the next collectible not on that list will be the E46 M3 CSL. A fair number were made, but it's arguably the best performing street-legal car BMW has ever produced.

The only way I'd include the Z3 M Coupe is if it's limited to the 2001-2002 model years with the S54.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

CaliAgents1688 said:


> *"We concocted our list after consulting with nearly everyone on the Bimmer staff, plus the aforementioned experts and BMW of North America's Larry Koch (who cares for the North American vintage fleet) and Rob Mitchell, former BMW NA corporate communications director and lifetime BMW enthusiast. Since the same cars turned up on nearly everyone's Top Ten list, we think we got it right. If you think we missed a future collectible, however, please let us know."*
> 
> Care to discuss how you would modify their list?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

And I can pretty much guarantee you that 20 years from now, E46 ZHPs (especially 6-speeds with Alcantara interior) will be coveted items on the enthusiast circuit....maybe not "collectible", per se, but desirable nonetheless....


----------



## CaliAgents1688 (Jun 30, 2004)

See my post: #8

"I agree half of those cars on their list have already been collectible for quite some time already. Their list should have comprised of cars from the last two or so decades."

Of course it is safe to say that classic BMWs like the 3.0 CSL, M1, and 2002 turbo have long been collectible already. Maybe they just incorporated the 'givens' just to meet that 10 mark. More reading The 507 needs no mention as it's the most valuable and collectible BMW to date. 6 Brit, they already mentioned that the 507 and 328 Roadster are obvious collectibles if you cared to read the subtitle.

*6 Brit*, the E28 M5, E34 M5 wasn't even included in the top 10 or their "not quite so collectible" list. Food for thought. Guess they're just not special enough of an automobile, M or not. THis surprised me as well because I am a huge fan of both early M5s including the E24 M6. The 635CSi made it onto their not quites list, but not the M6? Hmmm...


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

See my comments in red.



6 Brit said:


> M3csl should be there
> 
> It is...the E36 version at least (the LTW is the CSL). If you're referring to the E46 version, I tend to agree.
> 
> ...


----------



## TxTorqueMade (Apr 30, 2008)

507...Mmmmmmmmm IF only


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

rehostman said:


> The Z3 M Coupé.  I am at a loss for words.


The Z3M was a great car. I still regret selling it. There are many that say the Z3 had the best lines of all the current Z's.

To each their own, but I would agree.


----------



## submart (Sep 6, 2009)

Ti California? Sure it may not be the most sought after car right now but it is pretty unique and the production run was far from huge. That makes it a cheap pick up now that could end uo being fairly rare as time goes by.


----------



## GOUGHIE (Aug 29, 2009)

The problem for you US guys is that you don't tend to get some of the smaller production-run BM's. Case in point is the E46 M3 CSL which as I understand it isn't road legal in the US. Even some of the mainstream cars (such as the diesel engined BM's) aren't available in the US (current twin turbo 3l excepted), so US collectors would find it hard to build a definitive collection. (Note, I'm not sayng that the M57 or any engines up or downsteam of this diesel would feature in a collectibles list, just highlighting the fact that the US doesn't get the entire BMW range to chose from).


----------



## submart (Sep 6, 2009)

But we did get the ti California.


----------

